# шляпа (сленг)



## javavoodoo

rebyata,drasti u menya vopros, ya ne russkiy i mne ocen trudno ponyat koekakie slenqi vot naprimer, cto oznacaet shlyapa vo vremya razqovora
*<...>*


----------



## morzh

"Шляпа" означает "невнимательный, глупый, доверчивый человек, который упускает выгодные случаи; рассеяный"  и т.д.

- Эх ты, шляпа! Такую возможность упустил!

Отсюда же "прошляпить".

- Я такси прошляпил! Теперь доло ждать.


----------



## Natalisha

А я о другом подумала. Несколько примеров:

_Дело шляпа. _(т.е. плохи дела) - даже не знаю, нужно ли здесь тире
_Дело в шляпе. _(дело сделано, все удалось)
_Бизнес накрылся шляпой. _(бизнес провалился)


----------



## eni8ma

Natalisha said:


> _Дело шляпа. _(т.е. плохи дела) - даже не знаю, нужно ли здесь тире
> _Дело в шляпе. _(дело сделано, все удалось)
> _Бизнес накрылся шляпой. _(бизнес провалился)


_Дело шляпа_ 
- "hat matter/work/concern" (not sure which meaning applies)
- bad work? or bad matter/concern? 
- is that refering to a person, or a situation? e.g. English "a bad case of flu/the giggles/nerves/loving you", or "he's a bad case" or perhaps "he's a sad case".

_ Дело в шляпе_ 
- in the hat, apparently similar to English "in the bag"
- дело сделано, все удалось - it's done, all turned out well

_ Бизнес накрылся шляпой
_- business failure

Am I on the right track?


----------



## Rosett

eni8ma said:


> _Дело шляпа_


безнадежное


----------



## eni8ma

Можно говорю ... ?
- Он — дело шляпа. 
- He's a hopeless case.

- Он безнадёжен.
- He's hopeless.


----------



## Rosett

Его дело - шляпа. Или труба.


----------



## eni8ma

Rosett said:


> Его дело - шляпа.


So _that's_ what Natalisha meant when she said "даже не знаю, нужно ли здесь тире". 
Спасибо.


----------



## morzh

1. I never heard the second one (podalivay        &nbsp.

Possibly "*подливай*". This means "keep it full" (when talking about a drink and a wineglass).

Для *Javavoodoo*:

*Подливай* - возможная трактовка "подаливай". Означает "добавь водки в стакан", "не давай стакану пустеть".

2. In all honesty I never heard "дело шляпа". "Дело в шляпе" - yes. "Дело труба" - yes.
Not to say that it does not exist - it very well may; just never encountered by me.

3. Nor I ever heard "накрылся шляпой". "Накрылся зеленымабажуром", "накрылся медным тазом", "накрылся "неприличным словом, означающим женский половой орган"" - yes.
Again, I will not contest its existence - but never heard it.


----------



## javavoodoo

Natalisha said:


> I've got no idea.


 dear natalisha as in saying i should mean podkalivay,i ve misspelled,i beg ya pardon,thnx in advance


----------



## Natalisha

javavoodoo said:


> dear natalisha as in saying i should mean podkalivay,i ve misspelled,i beg ya pardon,thnx in advance


Не подкалывай.

Подкалывать _кого-либо _(подшучивать _над кем-либо)_ - pull someone's leg, kid someone.


----------



## Rosett

eni8ma said:


> so _that's_ what natalisha meant when she said "даже не знаю, нужно ли здесь тире".


Тире можно не ставить.
*Три дня на побег: отзыв о фильме, описание, анонс *

Russell Crowe. The Next Three Days
Естественно, Джон не верит в вину жены и вначале надеется на адвоката, но адвокат говорит, что *дело шляпа* и тетенька сядет надолго. *...*


----------



## Saluton

Actually, шляпа is a synonym of отстой in modern slang. Это полная шляпа - this sucks, this is crap.


----------



## Natalisha

eni8ma said:


> Можно говорю ... ?
> - Он — дело шляпа.
> - He's a hopeless case.


No. 'Он' and 'дело' can't be used together. Reread Morzh's post 2.


----------



## Rosett

eni8ma said:


> _Бизнес накрылся шляпой_
> - business failure
> 
> Am I on the right track?


Да.

*Search Results*



*Москва | Российский шоу-биз накрылся шляпой - БезФормата.Ru*

Бари Алибасов доходчиво объяснил, почему законы шоу-бизнеса не работают в нашей стране С незатейливой песенкой конца 80-х *...*


----------



## eni8ma

Natalisha said:


> No. 'Он' and 'дело' can't be used together. Reread Morzh's post 2.


I was looking for a way to use your suggestion in a sentence.





Natalisha said:


> Дело шляпа. (т.е. плохи дела) - даже не знаю, нужно ли здесь тире


Rosett has put me straight.





Rosett said:


> Его дело - шляпа. Или труба.


----------



## Natalisha

eni8ma said:


> Rosett has put me straight.


 



Rosett said:


> Тире можно не ставить.


----------



## A.O.T.

natalisha said:


> _Бизнес накрылся шляпой. _(бизнес провалился)



А может лучше сказать: "Бизнес накрылся медным тазом"? Никогда не слышал такого выражения, как "бизнес накрылся шляпой".))


----------



## A.O.T.

Rosett said:


> Да.
> 
> *Search Results*
> 
> 
> 
> *Москва | Российский шоу-биз накрылся шляпой - БезФормата.Ru*
> 
> Бари Алибасов доходчиво объяснил, почему законы шоу-бизнеса не работают в нашей стране С незатейливой песенкой конца 80-х *...*



Barry Alibasov was a director of a famous (in the beginning of 90's) Russian band called "Na-Na". It had *a song about a hat* that's why this article has such a title.


----------



## Natalisha

a.o.t. said:


> А может лучше сказать: "Бизнес накрылся медным тазом"? Никогда не слышал такого выражения, как "бизнес накрылся шляпой".))


Может оно и лучше, да только вопрос был не про таз, а про шляпу. 

ps А "медный таз" мне тоже больше нравится.


----------



## A.O.T.

Natalisha said:


> Может оно и лучше, да только вопрос был не про таз, а про шляпу.
> 
> ps А "медный таз" мне тоже больше нравится.



Да, медный таз намного надежнее, чем какая-то шляпа.


----------



## eni8ma

Rosett said:


> Тире можно не ставить.
> Russell Crowe. The Next Three Days
> Естественно, Джон не верит в вину жены и вначале надеется на адвоката, но адвокат говорит, что *дело шляпа* и тетенька сядет надолго. *...*


- Естественно, Джон не верит в вину жены и вначале надеется на адвоката, но адвокат говорит, что дело шляпа и тетенька сядет надолго.
- Naturally, John does not believe his wife is guilty, and at first consults (relies on) a lawyer, but the lawyer says that it is a hopeless case and his wife will serve a long term.

So, is this how it works ... ?
- что дело шляпа - that it is a hopeless case

but ...
- его дело — шляпа - he's a hopeless case


----------



## eni8ma

Rosett said:


> Естественно, Джон не верит в вину жены и вначале надеется на адвоката, но адвокат говорит, что *дело шляпа* и тетенька сядет надолго. *...*


BTW, why does it say his aunt? is that a slang term used disrespectfully, because his wife is in jail? e.g. in English, wifey can be used disrespectfully (can also be used fondly - defined by context, tone of voice, etc) "wifey will be in jail a long time"
- Естественно, Джон не верит в вину жены и вначале надеется на адвоката, но адвокат говорит, что дело шляпа и тетенька сядет надолго.


----------



## Natalisha

eni8ma said:


> его дело — шляпа - he's a hopeless case


his case is hopeless


----------



## morzh

eni8ma said:


> BTW, why does it say his aunt? is that a slang term used disrespectfully, because his wife is in jail? e.g. in English, wifey can be used disrespectfully (can also be used fondly - defined by context, tone of voice, etc) "wifey will be in jail a long time"
> - Естественно, Джон не верит в вину жены и вначале надеется на адвоката, но адвокат говорит, что дело шляпа и тетенька сядет надолго.



Тетя - means both "aunt" and "any woman" (childish / funny).
Same case with "дядя" (an uncle and any man).

PS. Should come as no surprise for you - in English "uncle" is also used by children to address older men, same as "aunt" - women. (the difference is - it is more popular in Russian and used by adults also).


----------



## javavoodoo

morzh said:


> "Шляпа" означает "невнимательный, глупый, доверчивый человек, который упускает выгодные случаи; рассеяный" и т.д.
> 
> - Эх ты, шляпа! Такую возможность упустил!
> 
> Отсюда же "прошляпить".
> 
> - Я такси прошляпил! Теперь доло ждать.


 does it attributes to all cases, for example,if i lost my chance to get acquainte with somebody of female gender.ya moqu qovorit,ti proshlyapil takoyu shansu


----------



## javavoodoo

Natalisha said:


> Не подкалывай.
> 
> Подкалывать _кого-либо _(подшучивать _над кем-либо)_ - pull someone's leg, kid someone.


 ne podkalivay, eto vrode you are kidding? isn' it


----------



## eni8ma

morzh said:


> Тетя - means both "aunt" and "any woman" (childish / funny).
> Same case with "дядя" (an uncle and any man).
> 
> PS. Should come as no surprise for you - in English "uncle" is also used by children to address older men, same as "aunt" - women. (the difference is - it is more popular in Russian and used by adults also).


It comes as a great surprise to refer to a man's _wife_ as his aunt, as in the quoted sentence - hence, perhaps the equivalent in English is "wifey" in a disrespectful sense.


> - Естественно, Джон не верит в вину жены и вначале надеется на адвоката, но адвокат говорит, что дело шляпа и тетенька сядет надолго.


----------



## morzh

Again, in Russian adults like this childish addressing of other adults.

When I want to point a man, I say "do you see that guy over there?" - "видишь вон того дядьку?".

Тетка, тетенька, тетя - just a woman. A certain mood is required to say "тетенька", but it is common. Actually extremely common.

Just accept it - it is cultural.
For example, Russians have trouble translating "a guy" appropriately.
"Парень" (a direct translation) cannot be used in Russian  in all those situations where it is used in English.
Like "An old guy", "A bad guy".

So sometimes you can see "плохие парни", but then it is clear we are talking about translation from English.


----------



## A.O.T.

eni8ma said:


> perhaps the equivalent in English is "wifey" in a disrespectful sense.



I'm positive "wifey" could be translated into Russian as "жёнушка" keeping that disrespectful sense from English.


----------



## morzh

There is no universal equivalent of "тётенька" in English, strictly speaking.
But, considering the situation, in this context "wifey" may be used.


----------



## eni8ma

Thanks. It was a simple question.  All I wanted was a simple answer.  There's nothing childish or funny about a man's wife being in jail, so I wondered if the intention of using тётенька was to show disrespect.  That's all.  I guess the question has been answered - with a shovel, where a spoon was sufficient.


----------



## morzh

eni8ma said:


> I guess the question has been  answered - with a shovel, where a spoon was sufficient.



Not really, it is not just that simple.

Well, to answer the "disrespectful" question...no it is actually not really disrespectful.
I am not sure how to describe it.
I think it is a jocular manner of re-telling the story by the storyteller. In this case.

Example:

Two students of the dept. of physics talking:

- А это кто такой прошел? - Who's this guy who's just passed by?
- Это? Басов. - Him? Basov.
- Какой такой Басов? - Basov who?
- Ты чё! Дяденька лазер изобрел! - Wow, you're really out of touch. The guy invented the laser.

As you can see, no disrespect meant here. I am not sure how to formalize this.


----------



## Rosett

a.o.t. said:


> barry alibasov was a director of a famous (in the beginning of 90's) russian band called "na-na". It had *a song about a hat* that's why this article has such a title.


В РФ бизнес может накрыться чем угодно. 
Алибасову удалось скаламбурить на значении шляпы.


----------



## Rosett

eni8ma said:


> there's nothing childish or funny about a man's wife being in jail, so i wondered if the intention of using тётенька was to show disrespect.


Кино - это выдуманная история.
Пересказчик сюжета немного хохмит: ведь речь идет о выдуманных героях и стандартном плохом фильме. Кроме того, в Америке в тюрьме и так сидит 1% населения - намного больше, чем в любой другой стране.
Поэтому одной чьей-то женой больше, одной меньше - роли большой не играет.


----------



## Rosett

a.o.t. said:


> А может лучше сказать: "Бизнес накрылся медным тазом"? Никогда не слышал такого выражения, как "бизнес накрылся шляпой".))


Не только бизнес, а целая губерния чуть не накрылась.
*Губернатор: "Область шляпой не накрылась"*

мы встаем на ноги, а лежащие никому не нужны. Я в этом абсолютно уверен. Так что шляпой пока не накрылись, работаем и будем работать".


----------



## A.O.T.

rosett said:


> В РФ бизнес может накрыться чем угодно.
> *Алибасову удалось скаламбурить на значении шляпы.*



Вот это самое я и имел в виду. Вижу, Вы меня правильно поняли.



rosett said:


> Не только бизнес, а целая губерния чуть не накрылась.
> *Губернатор: "Область шляпой не накрылась"*
> 
> мы встаем на ноги, а лежащие никому не нужны. Я в этом абсолютно уверен. Так что шляпой пока не накрылись, работаем и будем работать".



Ну, губернатору виднее, по всей видимости. Теперь буду знать, что и так говорят в РФ, но воздержусь от применения этого сленга в своей русской речи.


----------



## morzh

I would be a little leery to use Russian governors' spoken styles as a language teaching material


----------

